# Please Help Me Friends! New Mommy Blues



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I had an 8 year old 95 pound lab when I got my first cavalier who tops out at 17 pounds when full grown..I admit it was about 6 months before I felt pretty safe about them playing and not worrying about the lab hurting the cavalier..but they were fine together..I currently have 2 cavs and 2 mini's ...the 3 oldes are around between 15 and 17nn pounds.. the 14 week old puppy is about 6 pounds and holds is own easily with the other dogs..yes he gets bowled over every once in a while by the other dogs but he gets up and keeps going back for more.

my lab and cav playing when the cav was just a puppy...edited to add..the cav is wearing a cone because of a bad eye not anything the lab did..*G*


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My whippet was too rough with my spoo puppy at first. Then Bonnie, the puppy, started to grow. She is still just 4.5 months old, though. I have spent an enormous amount of time monitoring them- it's been exhausting. Bonnie started wanting to play with Echo, but always gets rolled and slammed. It is getting better, but I have decided Bonnie isn't allowed to egg Echo on for now. I don't have much help for you as we are dealing with the same thing. At least I have now taught Bonnie that she isn't allowed to stand there and bark at Echo, so he doesn't get all riled up. Bonnie now does zoomies around the yard and when she does that I have to keep Echo out of the way because there isn't anything a whippet likes to chase and roll better than a small running animal. sigh. I think it will work itself out and Echo is a gentle sweet dog. Bonnie will be at least as big as Echo, also (he is a large whippet). 

All I can suggest is monitor and train them, which is working for me. They now stop rough housing when I tell them to.


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

One of Winston's (standard) BEST friends is actually a Morkie (Yorkie + Maltese)... He weighs about 7 lbs MAX! Anyways, in the beginning, Winston would go CRAZY when he came over, trying to chase him around the house, and give him a nice nose punch... (Winston was about 6 months old at the time so crazy puppyhood behaviour). Anyways, I focussed most on calming Winston down whenever he was over here. Making sure that Winston understood that the key to me letting him be free was for him to relax and be kind to the new guy. That way, he easily associates CALM = freedom with little morkie = owner happy = Winston happy!


----------

